# Steering column



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone have any idea where to get rebuild parts 66 steering column upper lower bearings ? looked everywhere any help thanks.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

Try google search, showed several sources. again try "gto steering column bearings"


----------



## 66goatframeoff (Nov 8, 2011)

tried nothing panned out..


----------

